# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  best way to reduce swelling

## number twelve

hey this is my first time posting in this forum
i have been training muay thai the past few months and have begun to have more intense sparring sessions. well as many of you may know, after getting punched in the face multiple times some swelling occurs. :Owned:  
whats the best way to reduce it? sit with ice bags on my face? i was letting cold water run on my face while in the shower but i wanted to know if there was a more effective method.

----------


## zimmy

DONT GET HIT!

lol sorry had to say it. Cold / hot works best... cold right away then hot later. And time of course.

----------


## number twelve

lol i should have added in that i dropped a few bombs on the other guy

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

Ice, then heat

----------

